# Ob anesthesia billing



## MDPAYNE (Nov 13, 2010)

There has been a question brought up regarding ob anesthesia billing. If a crna or an md is assigned strictly to labor and delivery and has multiple epidurals going on and one of the epidurals turns to a c-section has to be taken to the or should the time be suspended on the other epidurals? They have backup in the hosp. If  needed. They are saying that their liability is not suspended why should the time be suspended. Is there documentation that they can refer to in regards to this?


Michelle


----------



## EllieAnn (Nov 15, 2010)

That is a tricky situation. It should be handled on a case by case basis. If you are experiencing a concurrency issue now that it has become a C-section, and there is no relief Doc, you may need to bill discontinuous time around that C-section time.If there is a way around it, then don't. Again, deal with it on a case by case basis.


----------

